# HMI Siemens Backup/Restore



## Flash (7 Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

weiss jemand ob bei einem Backup eines Panels auf SD Karte auch die Lizenzen gesichert werden?

Beispiel: von einem Panel mit Lizenz "Smart Sevice" wird ein Backup auf die SD-Karte erstellt.
-> Panel defekt
-> neues Panel
-> Restore von SD-Karte
-> Lizenz wieder vorhanden??


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Flash,
ich mache das mit einen MP277 mit Soft SPS, da 
werden die Licensen mit gesichert.

gruß helmut


----------



## Sinix (17 November 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade folgendes probiert:

1)MP277 --> Backup auf SD-Card
2)SD-Card-Dateien--> PG (3xMeldung *.txt bzw. *.img schreibgeschützt)
3) 1) und 2) wiederholt mit weiterem Projekt
3)PG-erste Backup-Dateien --> SD-Card (offensichtlich leer)
4)SD-Card--> Restore MP277, dabei

Abbruch mit Fehler: Backup error / CRC is not compatible

Weiß jemand was ich falsch mache :sm15::sm15::sm15:?


----------



## netmaster (18 November 2009)

Du musst alle versteckten Dateien mit auf dein PG kopieren, und auf die Karte am ende auch wieder.
Bei mir funktioniert es auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Sinix (19 November 2009)

Hallo netmaster,

die Idee ist gut, aber es mangelnd bei mir wohl an der Ausführung wegen begrenzter Windows-Kenntnisse...

Ich habe bei Ordneroption "Alle Dateien anzeigen", das bedeutet für mich das keine versteckten Dateien mehr unsichtbar sind und somit eigentlich alle kopiert werden sollten, oder? Gibt es sonst Einstellungen?


----------



## Perfektionist (19 November 2009)

eventuell Karte zu früh aus Lesegerät gezogen? Windows schreibt ja nicht immer sofort alles - selbst bei Wechseldatenträgern. Ggf. SD-Karte vor dem Ziehen mit der "Hardware sicher entfernen"-Funktion abmelden.


----------



## netmaster (19 November 2009)

Den Hacken bei geschützte Systemdaten ausblenden rausnehmen.
Dann sollte es funktionieren.


----------

